# No Name Speedway is here



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

After a long wait and just over a 1000 miles round trip to pick up my brand spankin' new track. No Name Speedway is here.

On our trip my son and I could never come up with a good name for the track so we decided to name it after our families favorite fishing bridge in the Florida Keys and a pretty cool restaurant bar 'No Name Pub' - Located on 'No Name Key'. yes this is a real place

Its a TKO track on a 5x12 table. I still need to build the walls and driver stations. In the Pics the track pieces are not connected or fastened down yet.

Dont mind the landscaping grass its kind of pieced together and looks worse in pics than it really is. when landscaping is finished I dont think anyone will notice.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like it - very cool! :thumbsup: I bet that baby will be a blast for t-jets.


----------

